# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  ســــــــــــــــــــــــقــــــــــــوط فــــــــــــــــشــــــــــــــــــــــلـــــــــ ـــــــونه

## معتصم الصايم

*روبن 
ينهى اكذوبة فشلونه
بهدف هو الاجمل
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*بخروج ميسى من التشكيلة ظهر فريق فشلونه على حقيقته
فريق غير منظم ودفاع متهالك وهجوم تائه
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استحقاق كامل للبايرن للتاهل للنهائي

نبارك لهم هذا التاهل وعقبال البطولة

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*  
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*احلى مبارة 
ثلاثة اهدف ووسط جمهور الفشلوناب
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*تلاتة أهداف زي السم . . . الغريبة ظهر عندهم بلة جابر
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*انا قبيل سالت من بله جابر
اتاريهو مشى فشلونه 
وجاب قون صاروحى 
ههههه     هههههههه
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*يعني يا كسلاوي بلة جابر وراك وراك
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

تلاتة أهداف زي السم . . . الغريبة ظهر عندهم بلة جابر



 هههههههاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها بلة بلة بلة .... أأأأأأأأأأأأأخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ من بله 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*المعجون يا شمشرة . . . أرح
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*انت ياعمنا الحوشابى المبارة دى فى المانيا مش كده
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اتمنى الرابع
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*فشلونه تتكتل دفاعاً خوفاً من الرابع
هههههههه هههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*لكن قون بله هو الاجمل
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

انت ياعمنا الحوشابى المبارة دى فى المانيا مش كده







وشاعات يا عمدة . . . دي وشاعات
*

----------


## ezzeo

*180... دقيقة ولا قوووووووووون شرفى .... عجبنى عجبنى عجبنى 7 / صفر وبحساب الهدف بهدفين خارج الارض 10 /0 

عشررررررة .... صفرررررررررررر ... هزيمة للتأريخخخخخخخخخخخخ 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*انت صحى ياعمده 
فشلونه غلبوها
جخ جخ جخ جخ
هههههههه هههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*لقد استبسل لاعبى فشلونه فى الدفاع بعد الهدف الثالث 
وقالو اخير ثلاثة من نتغلب اربعه
لكن هدف بله جابر ريحنى راحة جد
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مغلوبين 7/0 ليه بيلعبو سلة ولاطائرة ديل 
فريق ينغلب 7/0 دا كلام دا 
وكمان فى دورى الابطال
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*و بعد دا كله لسانهم سلبة
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تانى ماعندهم لسان 
يقولو شنو 
ياخى انتو اتغلبتو سبعه تانى فى شنو
*

----------


## زول هناك

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  رايح جاي غلب زي الغلب وفشل زي فشلونه 
*

----------


## رشيدي

*أنتو ياجماعله موش فى دعايه بتقول الالمان 
 وصلوا دى لى شنو انا نسيتها
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*سقط برشلونة وهو متصدر للدوري بي فارق كبير وسقط الريال وهو يكابد علي مركز الوصافة
*

----------


## الدلميت

*النهائي ألماني صرف
                        	*

----------


## ود محمد على

*رايح جاى حارة والله
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*ماقلنا ليكم الموسم دا البايرن صعب
                        	*

----------


## سلمى محمد الأمين

*
شاكيرا قصدي بيكيه



في تصريحات عقب المبارة :
أفضل المدافعين أحرز هدفاً في مرمى فريقه
وبلة جابر فعل ذلك قبل أيام أمام الخرطوم

... فهي تحدث كثيرا في كرة القدم 
ولاتحملوا الامور اكثر مما تحتمل

انتهى تصريحه 



تعقيب: 
بلة كان شاف قونك كان رقص عشرة بلدي 
بصراحة عملتها شيييييييييييييييينة شديد




هههههههههههههههههههه





*

----------


## سلمى محمد الأمين

*ما حدث لبرشلونة على يد بايرن ميونخ، وبحسب منظمة حقوق الإنسان، يرقى لجرائم الحرب! 




*

----------


## Deimos

*3 في الكامب نو !!! يا شماتة أبلة ظاظا فيكم ...

هههههههههههههههههاي
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*أعربت الصحف الأسبانية الصادرة اليوم الخميس 
عن أسفها وحزنها الشديد على الخروج "المهين" لبرشلونة الاسباني 
من بطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا لكرة القدم هذا الموسم بالسقوط المدوي أمام بايرن 
ووصفت الهزيمة الكبرى بالفضيحة للفريق
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*
وذكرت صحيفة "سبورت" الأسبانية الرياضية "
يجب أن نهنئ الألمان لأنهم أظهروا بفوزهم الكاسح 7/صفر 
مدى هشاشة فريق (تيتو) فيلانوفا (المدير الفني لبرشلونة.
 يا له من فريق عاجز ! يا له من إحباط ! يا لها من صفعة !".

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الزول دا مالو جاهو تشنج ولا شنو 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*  
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*  
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*  
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*  
*

----------

